# Probleme bei der Soundwiedergabe



## Florian1211 (8. Mrz 2016)

Hallo erstmal an Alle,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich meine Frage verständlich stellen kann.
Also folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein Java-Applikion und es wird Simple.Sampled für die Soundwiedergabe genutzt.
Die Soundausgabe funktioniert auf jeden getesteten PC, allerdings nicht auf dem BananaPi und anderen Kleingeräten. Es gibt 7 Soundmixer zur Auswahl, allerdings funktioniert keiner von denen. Irgendweche Ideen?

Danke für Hilfe,

Grüße


----------

